# Baby portraits: be brutal! Any suggestions?



## JaimeGibb (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey all!!
I have posted here before, but mostly I just browse all of your fantastic photos. Here are some portraits I did recently of my twin, 8 month neice and nephew. Anything I can change? My boyfriend likes them but he doesn't see a photo the way I do. As long as it's in focus, it's good to him, so I need a real opinion!! Thanks so much! 

Also, how do you add those nice black borders with a signiture to photos? I have PSCS...

Alison






Elliot





Together





An antique hue...unsure about this one.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 7, 2007)

In images 1, 3, and 4, the baby in pink's outfit is overexposed. My favorite is #2. Too bad you couldn't put either both in the sun or both in the shade. 

Marian


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 7, 2007)

Cute kids.

The main problem that I see...is the overexposure on the girls outfit.  Part of the problem is that it's the brightest thing in the scene.  When shooting with a darker background, don't use such bright clothing.  Also, that dappled sunlight is very hard to shoot in.  If you expose for the shadows, the brights spots are too bright, if you expose for the bright spots, the shadows are too dark.  Try to use/wait for a more even light.  In this case, the location looks great...maybe you could use some sort of diffuser to block the direct sunlight.


----------



## D-50 (Nov 7, 2007)

Big mike's comments are always good so definately look into his adivce. Another route you can take is to expose for the bright spots leaving the background underexposed, in Photoshop you can lighten the background and blend two layers together.  
As for the border, go to image--> canvas size and increase the canvas size whatever size you want the border. For example increase the canvas size .5 inches on all sides to make a half inch border also in the canvas size dialouge box there is an option for the color of the increased canvas (which will be your border color) I believe the default is black but you can change it if you want a different color.  Also if you wanted say a white line an eight of an inch into the border increase your canvas size 1/8 inch all around then increase the border size .0125 inches for a thin line (or whatever size you want the line to be) and make sure to change the color to white. Then increase the canvas size again to what ever size you want beyond the line changing the color back to the original color ou chose.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 7, 2007)

Too much depth of field in all of them. You do a good job of keeping most of the highlights in check, especially on the skin, but watch out for those other hot spots that might blow out.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Nov 7, 2007)

Too much DOF? So you think I should blur the background a bit so it's more focused on them?

Thanks so much for the comments. Yea, as for the sunlight, it was an unfortunate time to do those. It was kind of a random timing, and kind of a practice shoot. I definitly noticed the dapling of the sunlight and thought I could possibly work with it. And also noticed the overexposure of the jacket. Live and learn!!


----------



## Alpha (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, you should blur the background a bit.


----------



## Clear Black (Nov 10, 2007)

Try this tutorial out. I use this method and it gives a nice step by step how to.

http://video.about.com/graphicssoft/PHOTO-FRAMES-IN-PHOTOSHOP--.htm


----------



## skieur (Nov 11, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Too much depth of field in all of them. skin, tht might blow out.


 
I am not sure that I agree.  Reducing depth of field would have probably knocked the pumpkin and the feet at the front out of focus.

Of course, some cameras allow you to see and control depth of field and you can blur out the background with software.  

skieur


----------



## JaimeGibb (Nov 12, 2007)

I think I kind of like the depth with the staires too...


----------



## craig (Nov 12, 2007)

The pumpkin between the legs seems awkward. What are your thoughts?

Have to say I know nothing about photographing babies. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 12, 2007)

I would put the pumpkins on the baby's side, instead of between their legs. 

It looks a little...funny the way it is now.


----------



## Christina (Nov 12, 2007)

Viperjet said:


> I would put the pumpkins on the baby's side, instead of between their legs.
> 
> It looks a little...funny the way it is now.


 

between his legs seem okay, it appears he can sit up and interact with it more so than the baby girl. it looks like she is leaning like she hasnt quite caught sitting up yet, so the pumpkin looks put in place for her.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Nov 13, 2007)

I put the pumpkn in the middle because on the side I felt it would have seemed...random...I wanted the pumpkin there because I thought it was a good prop, and thought between the legs would work. I'll try something different next time...I am doing their Christmas pictures soon so this is kind of practice for that.


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 14, 2007)

I think that the pumpkin idea is a very good idea - I just think that perhaps a pumpkin without such a long stalk or with no stalk on the top of it may look a little better. It kinda looks a bit (please don't take this the wrong way) sordid. 

Perhaps also some correlation between the orange of the pumpkin and their outfits may work wonders too, perhaps a green or dark blue (which is a very complimentary colour to the orange). 

Good luck! Nice ideas


----------



## JaimeGibb (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh no, no offence taken!! The only way to get better is to take in everyones opinions. I definitly need to practice more, and all of your guys' suggestions will help me a lot


----------



## luis_relampago (Nov 14, 2007)

Jaime,
The pictures are ok in my humble opinion the only thing is that you need to fix them in photoshop. Here is a sample of what I would do to correct them at PS, and remember this is only my opinion.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh ok, so you would actually make the little boy darker? I had a problem with the obvious light difference in the two individuals...I thought that Elliots lighting was great, and that the girl's, Alison's, was too dark, so I tried to lighten hers...I didn't think of darkening Elliots. I like that though...anyway you could do the other one too?


----------



## luis_relampago (Nov 14, 2007)

Jaime here is the one of your nice.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh wow, that looks ten times better!!! The jacket looks a lot better...man I need to learn Photoshop!! I have CS, it's just so...confusing...Did you sharpen the eyes too??


----------

